# Need Costume Ideas for my Freestyle :)



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

i looked up the lyrics for right round and it is all about money and strippers lol. not sure what you could do. ha ha dress up like a stripper. or take a bunch of monopoly money and attach it to your tack


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Lol, you could dress you and your horse up like gangsters. Maybe put a "tattoo" on your horse's rump and get a gold colored chain for around his neck. You could wear maybe a hat turned sideways and a baggy shirt. That would be really funny


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Piiiimpssssss...


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry I have no advice but I am starting a freestyle pattern aswell


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Good ideas guys. I like that idea for the fake money. 

Jester doesn't mind things around his ears so I bet I could cut ear-hole and make a hat too. LOL he'll look cute xD


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Hahaha, that would be awesome! I saw this gold hoof polish at the tack store a few weeks ago. That would look cool, too. Good luck


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hehe, thanks so much


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

You'll have to get us a video if you can! I love reining freestyles! <3


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll try


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You can get some gold hoof polish at Big R  
You could attach the money and bling him out with the gold polish and with a hat with sequence  There is also glitter spray that you can put on his mane and tail.
Were is the freestyle being held at? I want to come watch you since you live around where I do.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol it'll be around the Jackson County Expo. I'll keep you posted on the dates. It would be in the Isola arena


----------

